
Show HN: Chitter – An inbox for your users - aleksailosey
https://chitter.io
======
jedimastert
I really need to see an example or a walk through of a usecase, because just
saying "it's an inbox for your users" or "it's like email for your website" is
not helping me.

~~~
aleksailosey
I agree. Product clarity is now my #1 concern. Please hang with me while I
make updates to the website over the next day.

------
jcwayne
Some explanation/example of what this does would be helpful.

~~~
aleksailosey
Of course! Apologies for not including any explanation from the start.

Chitter is basically email for your website.

I recently launched Chitter with the hopes that it could stand out from
conventional messaging services that are more focused on product support and
answering immediate questions regarding pricing. Chitter is better for
engaging with users over the course of days, weeks, or months - really the
user's entire life cycle. This way, you can really learn who your user is and
what they want.

As previously mentioned, I just launched, as in last night. Features are
seriously lacking at the moment but I'm adding to it day after day. If you try
it out, let me know what you think!

~~~
spectramax
> Of course! Apologies for not including any explanation from the start.

You should summarize it on the homepage of chitter.io. I exited the page right
away, I don't want to sign up just to know what this thing does.

~~~
aleksailosey
Fair point, will update this soon. Thanks for checking it out and giving
feedback.

------
edoceo
This is neat but please change the name of the itter() to like run() or
start() - cute names distract.

~~~
aleksailosey
Oh shoot...I thought it was pretty witty.

~~~
edoceo
It is but, when I use your library I also want to make sure that future devs
on my team, likely apprentice/junior level, I don't want them to be
surprised/distracted. Also, future me, who may review code while drinking.

------
aleksailosey
Hey everyone! I'm happy with all the feedback you've given me and I apologize
my launch wasn't up to your speed. I've added an image of what the inbox may
look like and extended the free trial period from 1 month to 3 months. I don't
believe the product is worth any money at the moment but will be as I add more
and more features and capabilities. But still, check it out! Thank you, all!

I'd love your continued feedback. You can reach me via Chitter,
contact@chitter.io, or my personal email aleksailosey@gmail.com.

------
iamaelephant
I don't get it.

~~~
aleksailosey
Landing page will be updated within the next day to more accurately represent
the product. I initially thought providing increased ease of installation
trumped showing customers what my product actually is. I was wrong. Apologies
for this!

------
kauffman007
Didn't understand a thing by visiting the website.

------
apsdsm
502 at this time.

~~~
aleksailosey
I apologize for that. I am new to launching websites and certain issues
occurred that otherwise would not have within the safe confines of
[http://localhost:8080](http://localhost:8080)

